# Sand monitor growth



## Lambbosbread (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey everyone, I was just wondering what the growth rate of a sand monitor is and the size they get. I know they get around 140cm but how stocky do they get the google pics are ****. Thanks


----------



## scorps (Aug 20, 2014)

They become quite large monitors and need very big enclosures, I would recommend starting off with a smaller monitor if this will be your first.

As for growth rates its hard to give you an exact figure, males will get a lot bigger then girls as well.

Ben


----------



## hector (Aug 20, 2014)

It all depends on quantity of food and how hot there kept.


----------



## Dragon_77 (Aug 20, 2014)

The size of a Sand Monitor depends on how much they are feed and where the come from naturally in the wild, the Varanus Gouldii Flavirufus don't get has big has the Varanus Gouldii Gouldii.


----------



## Lambbosbread (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the replies. Yer she is a gouldii gouldii. Well I'm 90% sure anyway. I'm basing this off the colouring of her. She is around 10 months old and size wise she is about the size of a large bearded dragon but significantly longer. I just wanna make sure I'm feeding her the right amounts.


----------



## LittleHiss (Aug 22, 2014)

What's the best monitor to keep as a first time monitor?


----------



## scorps (Aug 22, 2014)

Spiny tailed monitors - v.acanthurus are a very good first monitor.


----------



## Dragon_77 (Aug 22, 2014)

Ridge-Tailed and Pygmy-Mulga and Storrs Monitors are the 3 best beginner Monitors to start of with IMO.


----------

